# New from NJ



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

jersey! where do you normally ride? i go to rutgers as well, but i attend the camden campus(no i dont live there, i commute and try to stay as far away from camden as i can haha)

if you ever want some pointers, i used to instruct on weekends and could help you link those turns really quickly


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

hey.. welcome.. I would go for the GNU board


----------



## wo0ter (Oct 21, 2009)

I normally go to Creek just because it's the closest place from New Bruns and their triple play card is a pretty good deal...I wanna check out some other mountains, at least ones that are less crowded. Where do you go? Cool, maybe I'll take you up on the pointers sometime  I can't wait for the snowfall!



paul07ss said:


> hey.. welcome.. I would go for the GNU board


I'm definitely leaning toward the Gnu, but I wish there was a way I could demo at least one of the boards... I know there's a NS demo in PA in January so I might wait until then to decide


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

wo0ter said:


> Where do you go?


im always at either boulder or creek


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Whats up..and welcome Jersey here also and I ride Creek too..If you learn to ride at Creek you'll be able to ride anywhere:thumbsup:


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

yea creek is good to learn.. because if you can handle the ice and the crazy amounts of people riding around wrecklessly it will never be worse anywhere else lol.... thats how i look at it atleast


----------



## wo0ter (Oct 21, 2009)

lol I guess that's true... Upper and Lower Horizon definitely tested my manuverability many times


----------



## zippyflu (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey fellow NJ/rutgers snowboarder, I went to Rutgers also (Camden).
Last season I bought 2 triple play passes to Camelback and learned everything there.
These guys are right, if you can snowboard here in the Northeast, you can shred any where.
Some of my gf's friends are from POW states, and they do not know how to ride here at the icecoast.
After you learn how to carve, hit up hunter mountain/wyndam for a bigger mountain feel..and then go to Vermont.
Out of all the Vermont mountains, I've only been able to hit up killington and Stratton. For me, Stratton > Killington because the trails are much more organized.

This year, its gonna be Hunter (2 lift tickets + discount card for $78), probably whiteface with the GF, and Jaypeak for a week. Then the rest is up to crew.. 

Have fun! Hope to see you on the slopes.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

wo0ter said:


> lol I guess that's true... Upper and Lower Horizon definitely tested my manuverability many times


Creek isnt a bad mtn to learn on. Conveniently situated in the "arm pit of NY" a.k.a. NEW JERSEY...creek is actually the best place to learn how to snowboard. It has that stand up cabrio so if ur new to boarding, u wont feel your heart ripping thru ur jacket as ur about to dismount a chair lift.

If u learn how to ride on 24/7 fake snow and 90% ice and retard skiiers taking up the whole width of the trail then u will develop a skill that only riders from UTAH, COLORADO, or ALASKA can get a major woody from.

hope this helped


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Funny how the only shitty parts of nj back up to major cities in other states, and the other 90 percent of nj is rural. Not an armpit I'd say.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

rgrwilco said:


> Funny how the only shitty parts of nj back up to major cities in other states, and the other 90 percent of nj is rural. Not an armpit I'd say.


isnt that where NY throws out its trash?


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

up north due to crooked new york politicians yes. 18th of the state being a shithole doesnt make the entire state one.

typical new york attitude you got there buddy.


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

Actually they dump their trash in Staten Island so don't be acting like you don't smell it.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

rgrwilco said:


> up north due to crooked new york politicians yes. 18th of the state being a shithole doesnt make the entire state one.
> 
> typical new york attitude you got there buddy.


ill be the bigger and better state in this situation and just "Walk" away from this conversation:laugh:


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Ruskiski said:


> Actually they dump their trash in Staten Island so don't be acting like you don't smell it.


How would I smell it I live in the middle of farmland nowhere near staten island


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

NYCboarder said:


> yea creek is good to learn.. because if you can handle the ice and the crazy amounts of people riding around wrecklessly it will never be worse anywhere else lol.... thats how i look at it atleast


LOL that's where I learned to ride and I feel the same.
Welcome another east coaster:thumbsup:


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

rgrwilco said:


> How would I smell it I live in the middle of farmland nowhere near staten island


That was meant for Mr. Polonia because he lives in Brooklyn...


----------

